# Helpers coming out of the woodwork!



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Seems everyone wants to be a helper this year. I have no fewer than 10 people who want to help out with the haunt this year. This is great as we have several scare zones we use and just having the extra eyes is a plus. Most of them are 15-17 year old kids from my Boy Scout Troop, but there are 4 adults who are coming as well. This frees me up to do roving punk control. We have 4 walkie talkies to communicate and so far eveything is coming together. We'll get to gether the weekend before and they have all offered to help set up the facades, canopies, etc.. and we'll go over the scares they are going to work. Too bad they aren't all around the day after to help me tear it all down but they all have a lot of fun doing it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Who wouldn't want to help a nice guy like you?

Great to know you'll have so many willing hands in your haunt!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The drawback is that due to them being school age and Halloween being on a school night, I have to plan on a couple of them backing out last minute if they have tons of homework or a test to study for. If they all show up, I can use each of them. If I lose two or three, I'm still covered.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

You can always direct any extras to Road's End my friend.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Awwwww, good for you! It is always nice to have help. My niece, who has always helped me is in her junior year of college and sadly...she will not be able to come and help me this year.  The first time since she was 13 that she has not helped me on Halloween. Ah well, things change....I am happy you have so much help, you will have a wonderful night! Don't forget to reward your helpers....


----------

